
Three million US students don’t have home internet - hhs
https://www.apnews.com/7f263b8f7d3a43d6be014f860d5e4132
======
denkmoon
I know post-docs that technically fall into this category. Why would they pay
for a connection at home when they have perfectly workable mobile internet and
10gbit+ internet at work?

~~~
GuiA
> _Students without internet at home are more likely to be students of color,
> from low-income families or in households with lower parental education
> levels._

I don’t think the situations you allude to quite fall in _this_ category.

------
perl4ever
Ctrl-F "tether"...nope.

